# Reliance Broadband & Wifi Router Problem!!! HELP!



## The Day Walker! (Nov 9, 2012)

pals,
i have a reliance broadband net connection.
recently, i got a wifi router (D-Link 2750U), so connected it to the net...
but started facing a problem, 
every 1 - 1 1/2 hrs, i start getting Error 105, DNS couldnot be resolved for every site... for the next 10-15 min..
then after 15 min, everything starts working perfectly....again..for the next 1 hr... and the cycle continues...
so i replaced my router with ASUS RT-N13 U B1,
but same thing is happenig.... every 1 - 1 1/2Hrs, net gets blocked for some time and then again starts working...
i directly connectd the net to PC and things started working properly...(been using it like this for the past 3 days, no prob)
today replaced my router again with ASUS RT-N16 and the problem again started..
needed help in rectifying the problem.... 

urgent help pals....
thanx
angel


----------

